# Grace



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

I was trying to take a picture of her playing on her new "big girl" bed when she rolled off.

I also put a cat collar on her with a little jingle bell so I can find her when I let her roam around. I know it will only fit a short time but she's so small she can go underneath everything.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh she is getting big. She is adorable.


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

:heartbeat

I was wondering about Little Grace today. Thank you for the update! 

Caption to this pic? "Hi! I am GRACEFUL Grace!"


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She is so adorable.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She looks like a happy little pup. She is going to be very special.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

She is a funny little girl! She's good too, I've reduced the pee pads to one in her little x-pen and she goes to it every time. She also goes outside every time I take her out. She sleeps at night without whining. I'm working on firming up her poops with white rice and pumpkin but she's going regularly on her own. She's doing good!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

More pictures please. She is precious, I want to hug her.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

I'll post more over the weekend. I think I'll use this thread and post a weekly growth picture. She's 5 weeks old this weekend.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

It will be neat to watch her grow up.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG she is sooo sweet and good little girl. Your post about a cat collar on her with a little jingle bell so you can track her down made me smile.
Please post more pictures when you have time.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Grace is looking adorable. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Just found your new thread by accident! Was going to PM you, but this picture of the wee one just captured my heart (again!). How precious!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Get lots of puppy pictures they grow up so quickly....

Cutie she is...


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Five weeks old


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Love pictures...Grace is sooo cute!!!!


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

She is a beautiful pup...5 weeks...the fun is about to begin...just wait for the 8 to 10 week period.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Happy five weeks birthday, Grace!!!! 

Love the contented smile as she's sleeping -- a happy and well-loved little girl! (She looks like a little polar bear cub)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Grace is such a cute baby! Love her name!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, what a sweet little girl!.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Precious girl- I am glad her tail dock has healed and she looks so darling in the photos. Don't forget to post them for us all, and keep us up on her increased ability to go potty without help- I'm so glad she is going! It wouldn't have been fun to have had to keep giving her enemas all her life. I'll let my vet know she must have been successful at the acupuncture to wake up her nerves that govern pooping! Grace had a whole contingent of helpers so I fully expect she'll do something great in her life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Little Grace is just precious. 
Great to hear she's doing so well. 

Looking forward to seeing your updates about her and seeing lots of pictures as she grows.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> Precious girl- I am glad her tail dock has healed and she looks so darling in the photos. Don't forget to post them for us all, and keep us up on her increased ability to go potty without help- I'm so glad she is going! It wouldn't have been fun to have had to keep giving her enemas all her life. I'll let my vet know she must have been successful at the acupuncture to wake up her nerves that govern pooping! Grace had a whole contingent of helpers so I fully expect she'll do something great in her life.


She seems to be able to poop on her own fine now!! She has several a day, somewhat large in volume though and not as solid as I would hope for. She is just coming off of a 3 day treatment for roundworms though and she is passing worms in her stool. She's also got 5 of the Metrodinazole tablets left. I thought I'd gotten one down her the other night and found it in the carpet the next morning, apparently she hadn't swallowed it after all: Yes, PLEASE thank her for all of her help!! You are so right Robin about the helpers she's had in her life thus far! Kay played a huge role in her survival by encouraging me to contact you!

I have a couple of questions if anyone would like to offer advice: 
1-I'd like to move her to crate training within the next few weeks. I have three sizes, small-medium&large. Is it ok to graduate sizes as she grows or should I start with the large one that she will fit when fully grown?

2-The vet recommended first vaccines at 8 weeks but I'd like to start her in a puppy kindergarten that begins the end of the month (maybe that's not realistic, as she will still be very young). Should I get them at around 7 weeks? Regarding the worms, I have a two day dose of Strongid for her, when should I give it? She just had 3 days of Panacur.

3. I'm using a retractable leash to get her used to the idea of one, is that a bad idea? She doesn't seem to balk at it the way she does a standard one.

Robin and I talked about how she seems destined to do something wonderful so it is my goal to ultimately train her as a therapy dog. Right now she has the sweetest personality and I hope by attending training sessions with her that goal can be achieved. I do know that not every dog is suited for that but we shall see! Thanks everyone for your kindness


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

If you already have the crates, I would prefer starting her in the smallest crate what still allows her to turnaround in. Nothing more, of she will just move over a bit to pee. Remember, she will not pee where she sleeps (usually), so by limiting her to a space that she can only sleep in teaches her to wait till she gets outside.

Be careful about exposing her to other dogs until all her shot and vaccines are in place. Follow your vets advise here, she could get exposed to some bad stuff, so be careful. Seems to me our vet had us wait until our newest girl was 12weeks.

I do not like retractable leashes! I think they do not really get the linage that comes with leash training with that things letting them wonder to a point, but some pressure is always pulling. Thus, they learn to just pull harder...not a good thing. I prefer a 10' leather lead as it is easy to grip and allows freedom out to 10'. To start with I get a puppy cloth collar and put a small piece of yarn about the length of the dog, just to get them used to something dragging around when the are playing. I keep it short to it is hard to chew on and cannot get tangled around the neck. 

Good Luck


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks! I have two crates already, my sister has a small one that I can borrow. She wouldn't be allowed to attend the classes without the vaccines so I'll just wait until the next one.

Good advice on leashes. Thanks again.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

goldlover68 said:


> If you already have the crates, I would prefer starting her in the smallest crate what still allows her to turnaround in. Nothing more, of she will just move over a bit to pee. Remember, she will not pee where she sleeps (usually), so by limiting her to a space that she can only sleep in teaches her to wait till she gets outside.
> 
> Be careful about exposing her to other dogs until all her shot and vaccines are in place. Follow your vets advise here, she could get exposed to some bad stuff, so be careful. Seems to me our vet had us wait until our newest girl was 12weeks.
> 
> ...


Good advice from GoldLover68! Don't risk anything with her health by exposing her too soon to other dogs (until she has her shots). And even then, I would stay on the conservative side. She has come too far and is doing too well to take any kind of risk with her.

So happy to hear she is pooping better on her own (great news!). Most likely, after deworming, her system will adjust and she will start to have more normal movements.

How is the crushed foot doing? She looks so good in the photos!

One personal comment: leash training takes time, consistency and lots of patience. Please don't use a Flexi-Leash: they seem to encourage bad habits for both owner and dog. She will quickly learn to respond to a standard leash/collar. You will have better communication with her, and better control if you encounter a aggressive dog. It is safer for both of you to be able to have that control. Be patient ... remember,she will be a much larger, stronger dog as she grows. (She will go through her stubborn phases, so don't lose heart! I have raised one "butt planter" -- than can be a patience testing challenge, but very humorous, too: especially if the neighbors are watching and laughing!)

Can't wait to see her next development!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Grace is so sweet, thanks for the photos.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Good advice from GoldLover68! Don't risk anything with her health by exposing her too soon to other dogs (until she has her shots). And even then, I would stay on the conservative side. She has come too far and is doing too well to take any kind of risk with her.
> 
> So happy to hear she is pooping better on her own (great news!). Most likely, after deworming, her system will adjust and she will start to have more normal movements.
> 
> ...


Her foot appears to be normal, there's no limp or anything 

Thanks for the leash tips, I put the retractable away. I moved her bedding inside the small crate inside the x-pen and she's going in it to sleep. She passed a large amount of worms this morning, some very long and still alive! So gross...:yuck:


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

*These dogs are so resilient, with love and support she will prosper! Keep it going forward....she looks so happy!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Crate Training*

Here's a link to the Humane Society of the United States on crate training.
Make sure you take Grace's collar off before she goes in the crate, so she can't catch it on the crate and choke.
Crate Training : The Humane Society of the United States


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Tell little Grace hi from me!! I think she is so cute. Agree that the retracting leash leads to issues but she is so small it's prob. ok for now. Just don't keep using it past the point where she can pull back against it, it will end up being a problem for you. And they are so dangerous. If you accidentally drop it, it makes a loud noise and 'chases' after them while they are running away. I saw a dog hit at an intersection one day just like that- the poor dog was terrified of the thing after him, and the car in front of me took him out so fast, poor owners just bawling. But he was dead instantly.
Hugs to the girl!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Thinking so much of little Grace ... the pic of her rolling of her "big girl" bed still makes me laugh. She is so cute!

Would love to hear more of her growing days, and see more pics of her!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

She's 6 weeks old!

She's really playful, eating well, pooping well, even house training well I think. She's growling when she plays but I haven't heard her bark yet. I put away the retractable leash, I have an order placed that should be delivered tomorrow with a collar, name tag and a 6 ft lead. I'm going to give her another two day deworming treatment tomorrow, the vet said 8-10 days after the Panacur so hopefully all the worm problems will be gone. She's just great and doing so well


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is adorable. She is lucky to have you.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks but we feel lucky to have her 
There's a little doorway in her xpen that we leave open when we're watching TV or can supervise her. When she gets tired she walks right in and into the crate and sleeps. She's also responding to her name a little.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Awww I love seeing her! Hi Grace!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

She just gets cuter and cuter!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

FL-Gena said:


> She's 6 weeks old!
> 
> She's really playful, eating well, pooping well, even house training well I think. She's growling when she plays but I haven't heard her bark yet. I put away the retractable leash, I have an order placed that should be delivered tomorrow with a collar, name tag and a 6 ft lead. I'm going to give her another two day deworming treatment tomorrow, the vet said 8-10 days after the Panacur so hopefully all the worm problems will be gone. She's just great and doing so well


Grace is beyond adorable! Thanks for the pictures. I know so many of us are following her story. How exciting that her collar, name tag and lead are coming!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Grace is a cutie, love to see her pictures and read the updates. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Grace is absolutely beautiful!.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that she is doing well. 

Just a quick comment about the retractable leash. I do use one, but ONLY for short potty walks. When Ella was little and learning leash walking I made sure there were no other dogs around during her potty outings (dead end in my neighborhood and easy to tell if any neighbors are heading my way). The retractable leash I use doesn't have as much tension on it so there isn't constant pulling. I also used to lock it so the line was loose. Now Ella seems to know how much freedom and length she has depending on which leash I'm using. But for potty I like the retractable to give her a little more room. I also have the advantage of having almost no traffic on my end of the neighborhood. I can count on my hands how many cars go by when walking in a whole week. 

So personally I feel like it does have its use. I wouldn't use it regularly for anything else though. Also, I would make sure that you have full control and I wouldn't use it on a dog that is a strong puller or could suddenly pull the leash out of my hand for the reason listed above.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

When should I switch her to crate full time? Right now the smallest crate is inside the xpen and I don't close the door on it at night. Pretty much every night she pees on the pad on the floor outside of the crate. I'd like to get away from that completely. I take her out every two hours during awake hours. When should I stop depending on the xpen? She hasn't had a poop inside in a couple of days and oh how glad I'll be when those are firm. Also going to hang bells today and try to associate those with potty. I also have a clicker, how do you all feel about those?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*FL-Gena*



FL-Gena said:


> When should I switch her to crate full time? Right now the smallest crate is inside the xpen and I don't close the door on it at night. Pretty much every night she pees on the pad on the floor outside of the crate. I'd like to get away from that completely. I take her out every two hours during awake hours. When should I stop depending on the xpen? She hasn't had a poop inside in a couple of days and oh how glad I'll be when those are firm. Also going to hang bells today and try to associate those with potty. I also have a clicker, how do you all feel about those?


You would never leave Grace in the crate full time. When is the last time you take her out in evening and first time in morning. My guess is she is way too young to make it all night without having an accident. She is just a baby!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> You would never leave Grace in the crate full time. When is the last time you take her out in evening and first time in morning. My guess is she is way too young to make it all night without having an accident. She is just a baby!


I didn't mean literally "full time", just closing the crate door at night and during the day if I'm away. I take her out last around 10:30-11:00 at night and I'm usually up by 6:00 and take her out right away before feeding her, then 20-30 minutes after she eats. This weekend she'll be 7 weeks. I could get up and take her out during the night or give her another full week with the xpen and pad. I guess I'm just wondering at what age to start fully crate training her. She voluntarily goes in it now, I don't want to upset that apple cart.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Your situation with Grace has been so out of the ordinary, hasn't it? I am definitely not an expert, but it seems as if a gradual transition from her current situation to the new one would work best for her. Just my own personal suggestion: while you are home to supervise her, remove her current crate from the x-pen and start taking her outside for her pee so that she associates outside with where she goes potty, but still has a familiar crate to go back to. Then, after she "gets" that potty is outside, introduce her to her new crate and gradually let her stay in in with the door closed. I wouldn't do anything too sudden and drastic right away. Don't leave her locked in the crate for
too long at the beginning.

She is so smart, she'll most likely make a smooth transition.

Gena: this is just my "feeling" on it. Hopefully, someone with more experience on crate training will chime in here...K


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have no idea but just wanted to acknowledge how great it is that you stepped up for this little girl. I love her name


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gena*



FL-Gena said:


> I didn't mean literally "full time", just closing the crate door at night and during the day if I'm away. I take her out last around 10:30-11:00 at night and I'm usually up by 6:00 and take her out right away before feeding her, then 20-30 minutes after she eats. This weekend she'll be 7 weeks. I could get up and take her out during the night or give her another full week with the xpen and pad. I guess I'm just wondering at what age to start fully crate training her. She voluntarily goes in it now, I don't want to upset that apple cart.


So sorry I misunderstood you! You are doing a beautiful job with Grace. Thank you for loving her-she deserves it!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Your situation with Grace has been so out of the ordinary, hasn't it? I am definitely not an expert, but it seems as if a gradual transition from her current situation to the new one would work best for her. Just my own personal suggestion: while you are home to supervise her, remove her current crate from the x-pen and start taking her outside for her pee so that she associates outside with where she goes potty, but still has a familiar crate to go back to. Then, after she "gets" that potty is outside, introduce her to her new crate and gradually let her stay in in with the door closed. I wouldn't do anything too sudden and drastic right away. Don't leave her locked in the crate for
> too long at the beginning.
> 
> She is so smart, she'll most likely make a smooth transition.
> ...


It has been a unique experience with her! She slept out of the xpen last night in her crate in my room. She whined a little and was upset but I put a dark blanket over half of the crate and she settled down and slept. Got up with her at 5 am, the crate was dry


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> So sorry I misunderstood you! You are doing a beautiful job with Grace. Thank you for loving her-she deserves it!


No worries!! Thank you


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Wanted to update as I'll be busy the next few weeks! Grace will be 8 weeks old Saturday and I have a vet appointment that day for first shots. She is a very busy girl! Pray for my patience:

House training is slow (I know she's very young and I can't expect too much), some days are good some aren't. My other dog has slowly warmed up to her, they play together now instead of him snapping at her. Giving her the second dose of Strongid tomorrow so hopefully the worms will be gone by the vet visit. All in all I think she's doing great!

She leaps and runs and BITES. She eats well, she can sit and we're working on leash training. Right now I just let her drag one around behind her when she plays and runs around. I'm giving her equal amounts of adult food and puppy food (read about slow growing) but I'll talk with the vet about her diet. She seems to be doing well on it.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow! Just look at that pretty face.

8 weeks already -- the fun is just beginning! It's been ten years since we had a puppy, and I'll have to search my memory for all the puppy antics. Something I do remember: just when you think everything they can get into is out of the way and "puppy level" area is safe, they always seem to find something new to chew on or drag around. Never a dull moment! But I would do it all over again in a heartbeat.
Fun times! Tosh could be such a little sweet angel one minute; the next minute, he would get that "devil look" in his eyes and be hiding in a corner chewing on furniture or some forbidden object. How can you not love them?!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Omg. What a sweetie.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Grace is adorable, *FL-Gena*. I don't know what her start in life was, but from what I read in _this_ thread, I suspect it was traumatic. The poor little girl had a crushed foot, after all, and was away from her mother before six weeks. I am so grateful that you got her and have nurtured her so beautifully. She looks like a sweet angel.

NewfieMom


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

NewfieMom said:


> Grace is adorable, *FL-Gena*. I don't know what her start in life was, but from what I read in _this_ thread, I suspect it was traumatic. The poor little girl had a crushed foot, after all, and was away from her mother before six weeks. I am so grateful that you got her and have nurtured her so beautifully. She looks like a sweet angel.
> 
> NewfieMom


It's been quite the ride for this little one! And she's captured everyone's heart! 

Here's the beginning of her saga: 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...le-feeding-single-pup-any-advice-welcome.html


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh my goodness! I just heard her bark for the first time ever.

*Proud moment!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

FL-Gena said:


> Oh my goodness! I just heard her bark for the first time ever.
> 
> *Proud moment!!*


I know how precious that moment is.

Give Grace some big kisses and hugs from me!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

How's Grace doing?


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

rabernet said:


> It's been quite the ride for this little one! And she's captured everyone's heart!
> 
> Here's the beginning of her saga:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...le-feeding-single-pup-any-advice-welcome.html


Thank you for posting this link, *rabernet*. I read the entire, exceptionally moving, thread about Grace. I just now realized that I never returned here to comment afterwards. 

As I posted in the original thread, the way that two women worked together to mother Grace reminded me of Moses' mother finding him as a baby in a basket in the bullrushes and taking care of him. It is the ultimate adoption story, females giving milk and life to babies to whom they did not give birth.

So beautiful. Wonderful Grace!

NewfieMom


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

That gave me goosebumps Newfiemom! Eden is now blowing her coat, so I can see her milk days are truly over now... and I was thinking about Grace yesterday, while sweeping that big bag of hair up, wondering if it delayed any because she came off her litter and onto Grace for a couple more weeks. 
Gena will have a fabulous dog in her- she's precious as can be- and I am so glad she saved her, and will give her a useful life. I expect to see her one day and I will know her instantly!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Prism Goldens said:


> That gave me goosebumps Newfiemom! Eden is now blowing her coat, so I can see her milk days are truly over now... and I was thinking about Grace yesterday, while sweeping that big bag of hair up, wondering if it delayed any because she came off her litter and onto Grace for a couple more weeks.
> Gena will have a fabulous dog in her- she's precious as can be- and I am so glad she saved her, and will give her a useful life. I expect to see her one day and I will know her instantly!


And reading about Eden brought tears to my eyes, Robin. I am wiping them away so that I can type. What a wonderful girl she is, Robin. Please hug her for me. I have an adopted daughter, myself. Eden-who-gave-life is a quiet heroine.

Big hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sending love to little Grace!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

I've gotten a couple of messages asking about her progress, she's doing wonderful! I'll try to post pics over the weekend. Sorry for the delay but I've just been busy! 
She did well with her shots, will get boosters next Friday. She has a toenail that is growing inward toward the pad on the foot that was injured. I just have to keep it clipped short and if it's a recurring problem they said they could do something about it at her spay.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank you so much for the update on sweet little Grace.
Please keep us posted. I was worried we hadn't heard in awhile.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I can't wait! If the nail is all that comes of that foot then she is once again a lucky girl! I was so worried she'd not be able to walk on her pads- so if she's putting her foot down the right way, that's all good.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Pictures as promised&#55357;&#56842;
She's 11 weeks today.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

she's absolutely lovely!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Omg she is so big. What a sweetheart.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

She's so big!! Love those fluffy ears- thanks for posting!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

oh - she is lovely


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

She's beautiful! Looks like a grace as well!!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you all, we adore her!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow! She gets prettier and prettier! I think she knows she's special


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Everyone has said the same thing, but I don't know what else to say. Gorgeous is the only word for her!!! She is _*stunning*_!

NewfieMom


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> I can't wait! If the nail is all that comes of that foot then she is once again a lucky girl! I was so worried she'd not be able to walk on her pads- so if she's putting her foot down the right way, that's all good.


Robin, you would never know anything was ever wrong with that foot of hers. She walks perfectly normal, or she appears to. I'd love to stop by one day with her so you can see how well she's doing. Email me sometime when you aren't busy and let me know when a good time is. She really is a good little girl, she has the sweetest disposition.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

NewfieMom said:


> Everyone has said the same thing, but I don't know what else to say. Gorgeous is the only word for her!!! She is _*stunning*_!
> 
> NewfieMom


Thanks! I think her little nub of a tail is precious too . 
I'll try to get a full body photo soon, it's hard to catch her standing up and still at the same time.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

She is so sparkly and fluffy -- what a little beauty she is!! I'll bet her personality is as special as her looks!

Such good news to hear that she is walking normally ...


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

She is growing beautifully such great news all is going well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

FL-Gena said:


> Pictures as promised��
> She's 11 weeks today.


Grace is just beautiful!! What a doll face!! I feel so relieved to hear she is well!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Just checking in on little Grace ... can't wait to see more pics of her!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I would love to see updated Grace pictures too!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Good Morning!

Grace is still doing great, vet visit last week was good. She got her second set of shots and weighed 12.9 lbs. I also started her on Nexguard. I miscounted her weeks of age on the last set of pics, she was *10 weeks* in those.

I am having a few behavioral issues with her but I don't think it's anything out of the ordinary. She jumps at me and won't stay at a sit. I also took her out to potty for the 2nd time this morning and she pooped but then came back inside and peed in the carpet. Still, that is probably to be expected at her young age. I keep a carpet shampooer at the ready.

I don't have any updated pics but I'll try to take some today. I have her enrolled in a 6 week puppy class that starts Saturday so maybe I can learn to curb the small issues that are popping up with her. Again, I don't think that she is exhibiting anything out of the ordinary for a puppy her age.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

A few pics. 11 weeks, the last pics I posted should have been labeled as 10 weeks.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She is such a cutie pie. Thanks to you she's getting the love and socializing she needs at an early age after such a rough start!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Today has been a rough day. Lots of accidents inside!! That's not a normal day for us. She's been sleeping a lot too. The second pic, she was fascinated with the rain. The third one, I woke her. She looks sad in that one.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is so adorable.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

She looks very bright and curious! You must really feel fulfilled in seeing how healthy and normal she has grown. Love her tail, too!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Any new updates on Grace?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Grace is so precious. I love hearing about her and seeing her pictures. She is just beautiful.

If the accidents continue, the vet should check her out to make sure she doesn't have a Urinary Tract Infection.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Any new updates on Grace?


Shes's doing well. We started a 6 week puppy class last Saturday, this week we're working with sit, responding to her name, and making eye contact with distractions. We're using a clicker and going through a ton of treats!

She got really hot halfway through the first class so the trainer recommended something called Chilly Buddy that she uses for her Dobermans. It's a vest you dip in water and she says it works. I ordered one but it hasn't arrived yet.

Still having a problem with roundworms. She had Heartgard yesterday and Robin brought me three days of Panacur for her that I'll give her in a few weeks. She's scheduled for her last set of vaccines and rabies shot on the 18th.

She hasn't pooped inside in almost 2 weeks but she still has a few pee accidents. I'm working with her on that. If it continues I'll bring it up at her vet visit. I don't have any new photos but I'll try to get a few later and post them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Grace is so adorable, what a doll. 
Really great to read how well she's doing and about her classes.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

She was one of 5 dogs, all various breeds. She did well in initiating contact with the other dogs. She walked through a "ladder" type of device well and across a long board well. She's picked up on everything fast. It is outside though and it's June in Florida, so it's HOT. Hopefully the vest will help if it fits her. I ordered a large size that she can grow into rather than out of, they aren't cheap.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd be interested to hear how the vest works. Might be worth in investing in one for each of my guys for our walks.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

So good to hear she is out and about socializing and learning! Think of her every day. Perhaps one day I will see her somewhere with you and recognize her!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I figured even if I never saw Gena again after she came to get Grace the last time I would always recognize Grace! There aren't too many Goldens with tail docks after all, and she has such a unique sweet face... and you are within 20 miles of her, too, so odds are eventually you'll spot her somewhere!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

jennretz said:


> I'd be interested to hear how the vest works. Might be worth in investing in one for each of my guys for our walks.


It was delivered Friday but it's too big for her so I haven't used it. The trainer put her personal ones on two dogs Saturday, a Cain Corso and a Burmese Mountain dog and it seemed to work well for them. Maybe Grace will have grown enough by next weekend to wear hers.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

I only have a couple of new pictures. Honestly, it's hard to catch her being still long enough to take one when she's awake. She was 13 weeks yesterday.

She's had that duck since I've had her, she loves it and she sucks on it. Second picture was after we got home from class yesterday. She went straight to that tiled area and collapsed. She was worn out! She went through a flexible tunnel yesterday and liked it so much I had to crawl in there to get her out.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Awww...sweet grace! She's lovely.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Prism Goldens said:


> I figured even if I never saw Gena again after she came to get Grace the last time I would always recognize Grace! There aren't too many Goldens with tail docks after all, and she has such a unique sweet face... and you are within 20 miles of her, too, so odds are eventually you'll spot her somewhere!


Maybe I can beat the odds somehow and go to her class to see her in action! Will be contacting Gena via PM.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

FL-Gena said:


> I only have a couple of new pictures. Honestly, it's hard to catch her being still long enough to take one when she's awake. She was 13 weeks yesterday.
> 
> She's had that duck since I've had her, she loves it and she sucks on it. Second picture was after we got home from class yesterday. She went straight to that tiled area and collapsed. She was worn out! She went through a flexible tunnel yesterday and liked it so much I had to crawl in there to get her out.


GRACE is so beautiful!! You are the Best Mom!!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> GRACE is so beautiful!! You are the Best Mom!!


Thanks Karen, but we are a work in progress! Grace is only the third dog I've had in my adult life and the only large breed dog. I'm learning and I'm making mistakes too, but I love her and I want her to have an awesome dog life 

She makes me smile!

I would like some advice if anyone has any. I've had her nails trimmed every time we go to the vet and yesterday I got brave and did them myself with my son's help. Her nails are so sharp, I have scratches all over me. I guess the Drimmel is the best route? Her trainer said she was going to show all of us how to use one but until then, ouch, they are like cat claws!

I just used the regular dog nail clippers I use on my yorkie, then tried to file them some but she wasn't having that after the first three.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Maybe I can beat the odds somehow and go to her class to see her in action! Will be contacting Gena via PM.


Sending you a PM


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

FL-Gena said:


> Thanks Karen, but we are a work in progress! Grace is only the third dog I've had in my adult life and the only large breed dog. I'm learning and I'm making mistakes too, but I love her and I want her to have an awesome dog life
> 
> She makes me smile!
> 
> ...


I would be interested if you find a solution to her sharp claws. We have portable ramps in our house. Part of them is this black sandpaper stuff that make Chloe's class so sharp.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

*Meeting Grace*

I was able to spend some time together with Gena and Grace yesterday afternoon -- what a blessing! Grace is such a little sweetie, and so smart and attentive. We were in a new environment for her and so she was wanting to explore everything (with her mouth, of course!). She was so good ... Gena is doing an excellent job as puppy mama.

Grace is in perpetual puppy motion and it is difficult to get a picture of her sitting still. These are the best we could do.

(_Warning to Gena_: remember her "tasting" the chair leg? You will be one busy puppy mama very soon and asking yourself, "Where in the world did she find THAT?!!" Time to keep a watchful eye (you won't have enough
eyes in your head to do that) and remember when she is too quiet, she will most likely have something in her mouth. Nothing will be off limits to her ... socks, paper, chair legs, underwear, mulch, sticks, you name it.):uhoh:
And watch that devil glint in her eye. She will be testing you!) There will be some funny moments for you to remember in the years ahead.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Haha! You were able to snap a couple of pictures after all! She is tough to capture with a camera unless she's asleep.

I was such a pleasure to meet you! Please stop back by anytime you want.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is a doll.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Hi, little mischief!~
she's darling.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Just got back from the vet. She got her last shots and one year rabies shot. She weighs 21 pounds and she's 3 1/2 months. Here's a few pics a snapped last night. She's playing with her yorkie brother in these. His tail is one of her favorite toys.

Now I need to decide at what age to have her spayed.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I love her.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

What a cutie pie! You've done a great job with her.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

FL-Gena said:


> Just got back from the vet. She got her last shots and one year rabies shot. She weighs 21 pounds and she's 3 1/2 months. Here's a few pics a snapped last night. She's playing with her yorkie brother in these. His tail is one of her favorite toys.
> 
> Now I need to decide at what age to have her spayed.


How did you ever get her to be still long enough to get the pictures?!! Guess she was completely absorbed in playing with Cooper (her new chew toy?).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gena*

Grace is just a doll and we all love her. Her personality just shines through!!
I think Tosh's Legacy is right-you will need to keep a close eye on her. When it's quiet, that's the time to worry. You have dona a beautiful job with little Grace-she is a miracle baby!!

When I couldn't watch a puppy constantly I found the crate a safe place for them and the house. Just make sure her collar is off before putting her in, so she doesn't catch it and choke.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> How did you ever get her to be still long enough to get the pictures?!! Guess she was completely absorbed in playing with Cooper (her new chew toy?).



I got a new phone which has a faster and better camera:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She looks really great, she's such a doll baby.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Tomorrow I'm diving into raw feeding. The trainer at her puppy class highly recommends it so I'm going to give it a try. She has brought her own dogs to several classes and they look so healthy! I know there is a ton of discussion on this and I've read a lot of it but it's intimidating to say the least. 

I'm going to start with the diet that she feeds her dogs which is this:

Morning: a chicken neck, 1/4 cup of kefir, a raw egg and a fish oil capsule.
Evening: the same with a beef grind. I got 4 pounds yesterday to start with. The brand is
Blue Ridge Beef. If it's successful the store I found it in will order it by the case for me.

I used to make a rice mixture to add with kibble for my Yorkie who liked to chew himself to pieces so I'd like to know if it would be alright to add some of this as well.

White rice, lentils, split peas all boiled in chicken stock with raw shredded carrots and green peas.

She gave me the kefir grains already in milk so I can just keep making more instead of buying it. I'm a little nervous about it all to be honest.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

There are a lot of us feeding raw  And I think we were all nervous to begin with - the large dog food companies do make a point about their blends being nutritionally balanced & complete and we hear never to add table scraps since that will unbalance a dogs diet. It all sounds so scientific and we might just ruin our dogs, right?

I finally realized that the dogs I had in my young childhood years were very healthy and rarely went to the vet -- my parents fed the dogs our table scraps; that is how their dogs were raised and commercial food was expensive for 2 working parents with 6 kids and their friends to feed (large open neighborhood with big families  )


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Sunrise said:


> There are a lot of us feeding raw  And I think we were all nervous to begin with - the large dog food companies do make a point about their blends being nutritionally balanced & complete and we hear never to add table scraps since that will unbalance a dogs diet. It all sounds so scientific and we might just ruin our dogs, right?
> 
> I finally realized that the dogs I had in my young childhood years were very healthy and rarely went to the vet -- my parents fed the dogs our table scraps; that is how their dogs were raised and commercial food was expensive for 2 working parents with 6 kids and their friends to feed (large open neighborhood with big families  )


It does make sense considering they are carnivorous animals anyway! I guess I'm worried about the digestive changes also but the kefir is supposedly a miracle superfood! Super probiotic that I should probably eat myself. She made a video that she sent me on how to process it and it just makes more and more every day.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

One of the great things about raw is that you don't have to transition. You just begin. You will also gain more confidence as you go on. Remember they don't have to have every single nutrient every day. It is all about a balance over several days or even weeks. Just like us.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Harleysmum said:


> One of the great things about raw is that you don't have to transition. You just begin. You will also gain more confidence as you go on. Remember they don't have to have every single nutrient every day. It is all about a balance over several days or even weeks. Just like us.


I started them this evening, I'm impressed! Even my little guy who rarely eats much of anything licked his bowl clean. I prepared tomorrows meals for them already, I think I'll stick with just the chicken for a few days and see how it goes.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Loved catching up again and thanks for sending the information on the cooling vests!! I took my boy Duke to a dermatologist on Friday and we discussed a raw diet. We think he has both food and environmental allergies. To rule things out, we're going to only change one thing at a time so holding for now. Let me know how it goes with Gracie! She's just a beautiful girl


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Loved catching up again and thanks for sending the information on the cooling vests!! I took my boy Duke to a dermatologist on Friday and we discussed a raw diet. We think he has both food and environmental allergies. To rule things out, we're going to only change one thing at a time so holding for now. Let me know how it goes with Gracie! She's just a beautiful girl


I will! She ate about 4 hours ago and so far so good. I hope you can track down the allergens that's causing Duke problems. I answered your PM also.

Wanted to share this picture, I think it's my favorite of her so far. She just looks so cute in it. :


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That is my favorite picture of her so far!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

She and that little duck are something else. She just sits with it in her mouth and sucks it. She doesn't chew it at all except for pulling that one string that I've trimmed several times. I guess eventually it will pull all the way out. That's definitely her favorite baby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

FL-Gena said:


> I will! She ate about 4 hours ago and so far so good. I hope you can track down the allergens that's causing Duke problems. I answered your PM also.
> 
> Wanted to share this picture, I think it's my favorite of her so far. She just looks so cute in it. :


I love this picture of Grace and her Duckie!!! They are both dolls!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

How is baby grace doing?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

How's that cute little angel this week???


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Thinking about you and Grace. LOVE the picture of her with her duckie!

How is that little sweetie doing with her raw diet? Has she lost any of those teeth yet?


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Grace is doing great! Shes growing like a weed, a few days past the 16 week mark. So far so good on the raw diet, both of them love it. My yorkie has never eaten so much before. She's doing pretty well with her training, we have one session left that's a mini private session to gauge her progress. Saturday she ran a mini obstacle course 

She is teething but I haven't found any teeth lying around. She nabbed a roll of toilet tissue a few days ago and I noticed little spots of blood on the paper when I got it back from her. Overall I think she's doing really well. Posting a couple of new pics. One from last night and one from a couple of nights ago when she got her little paws on my pillow.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm interested in getting a shedding brush if anyone has any recommendations. I've looked at brushes and quite frankly, they all look like human hairbrushes at twice the price. I got a double sided one, pin brush on one side and bristles on the other but I don't notice much hair in it when I'm done.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I love all of you pictures of Grace!! My hubby is looking up the name of the shedding brush he uses. I will let you know.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the new pictures. You can tell what a happy girl she is!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You might use a greyhound comb instead and use your thumb on the side, easing the hair out that way.
I rarely use a brush- just for feet and ears mostly. The comb is my 'go to'.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> You might use a greyhound comb instead and use your thumb on the side, easing the hair out that way.
> I rarely use a brush- just for feet and ears mostly. The comb is my 'go to'.



Thanks! I have a comb similar to that (with a handle) that I use on the Yorkie's face. I've used it on Grace (when she doesn't try to eat it) and it works better than the brush.

Her coat is changing, it's becoming more course and wavy, especially down her back.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

From the picture on your pillow, it looks as if she is becoming a good companion for Cooper! (Is he copying her "belly-up" position?) Hope your pillow remained intact ...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Checking in on sweet Grace...


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> From the picture on your pillow, it looks as if she is becoming a good companion for Cooper! (Is he copying her "belly-up" position?) Hope your pillow remained intact ...


Hahaha, Cooper does that all the time, my son calls it his cockroach dance. I rescued the pillow before they could do it any harm.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Checking in on sweet Grace...


She's doing great! She seems to be attached to me at the hip though, my shadow. She lays under my feet or beside me, she's never far away

She's growing and changing. It's amazing to watch.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That's great to hear! She sure lucked out when you adopted her


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Aw thanks! I'm the lucky one. I simply adore her! She's everything I could want in a pet


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fl-Gena*

You and Grace were meant for each other!
Love hearing about her!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

FL-Gena said:


> Aw thanks! I'm the lucky one. I simply adore her! She's everything I could want in a pet


And you are everything she could want in a mama! Don't you just love it that she sticks so close to you? Mine follow me from room to room. It's just become a natural part of everyday life. I never tire of their presence.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Posting a couple of new pics. She's 4 1/2 months now and doing good! She's learned how to counter surf 

She can give me a high five and shake my hand and night before last she put herself in her crate when she was ready for bed! I'm excited about that!

Pictures are of her styling in her pink scarf and having fun with a squeaky Kong ball.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

What a beautiful and happy girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Grace is absolutely beautiful and precious!! I remember how tiny she was!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Happy girl and so pretty! Looks as if she has all her toys scattered everywhere -- she is having a grand time playing, and Cooper the Cockroach looks as if he is really enjoying the companionship.

Does she have all of her big girl teeth now?


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

I am constantly picking up toys! Cooper is better with her being here. She keeps him occupied and he can't focus so much on his other "issues" of which he has many!

She still has some teeth coming through but we're almost there!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Posting some new pics since I haven't been here for a while. She was 5 months old last week. 
She's posing for her sit and down.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Hi little one!! Happiness shows!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Grace is just beautiful!! Five months old, wow, such a sweetie!!
I still remember when she was born!
Thanks for posting an update!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

She's doing well! She's starting to bark more than I like but I blame that on Cooper. I have GOT to get her out more now that our class is over. That's difficult for me, I'm not a very social person, pretty much an introvert, but I know it's important for her.

We take walks in the neighborhood but we've yet to make it around the entire block. Other dogs bark at us and it scares her so it's difficult to go any further at that point.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is beautiful. This is kind of personal and you can choose of course to answer. Does the elderly couple that had her parents ever see her.? Are they still neighbors?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Grace is such a beautiful and happy girl. 
She looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Not in a while. We've moved into a different house since then.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

FL-Gena said:


> Not in a while. We've moved into a different house since then.


Well at least you were the right neighbor at the right time.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

FL-Gena said:


> She's doing well! She's starting to bark more than I like but I blame that on Cooper. I have GOT to get her out more now that our class is over. That's difficult for me, I'm not a very social person, pretty much an introvert, but I know it's important for her.
> 
> We take walks in the neighborhood but we've yet to make it around the entire block. Other dogs bark at us and it scares her so it's difficult to go any further at that point.


Grace looks so perky, happy and healthy! You are a such good Golden mom, Gena.

Don't give up on her little walks. It's a big new world for her and there are a lot of new experiences ahead for her. She will get accustomed to it (plus, it is a great way for us introverts to meet new people). Perhaps in time she will meet a neighbor that has a dog she can play with. Wrigley and Roxi have met all the neighborhood children and just love their energy and when they walk with us.

Hoping to see you both again soon!:wavey:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for the update and pictures! She sure is sweet and so lucky you were there at the right time. I can't believe it's been 5 months already!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Any updates on your pretty little Grace?


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Any updates on your pretty little Grace?



She's doing good!! She's 6 months old this coming Monday. She's scheduled for a spay on Tuesday the 8th. She's fun to have around, a sweet little clown. She will go out of her way to sneak a sock from anywhere, even dig through a basket of laundry to find one  

I posted a thread about her breath that I added new photos to, I'll bump it to the top.

This is what she's doing at the moment.....trying to get a tennis ball from underneath the sofa.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Grace is so adorable. Will pray for her spay!
Did you get the bloodwork prior to surgery, to make sure everything is o.k.?


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

No, there was no mention of bloodwork.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

FL-Gena said:


> No, there was no mention of bloodwork.


If you ask they can do it. Our vet just gave us the option. When they are pups the chances are pretty low anything is wrong. Our vet told us the good thing is it gives them a baseline for the liver and kidneys. If anything goes wrong in the future they know what your puppies normal range is. It wasn't expensive so we went ahead and did it for Chloe. They did hers the day of the spay and said if anything was abnormal they would call and not do the spay


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks, I'll ask them about it Tuesday morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gena*

Gena: I believe they would need to do the bloodwork a day or more before the surgery, so they can get the results. Don't know if your vet has a lab on the premises, or if they send it out.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

They called to confirm her appointment yesterday and said that blood work isn't something they do as normal procedure if the dog is otherwise healthy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll be thinking of Grace and you on Tuesday.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Good luck to Grace on Tuesday.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

FL-Gena said:


> She's doing good!! She's 6 months old this coming Monday. She's scheduled for a spay on Tuesday the 8th. She's fun to have around, a sweet little clown. She will go out of her way to sneak a sock from anywhere, even dig through a basket of laundry to find one
> 
> I posted a thread about her breath that I added new photos to, I'll bump it to the top.
> 
> This is what she's doing at the moment.....trying to get a tennis ball from underneath the sofa.



Of course! I have no doubt that she is the sweetest little clown -- she is
adding so much joy and happiness to your life. Can't wait to see her as a full grown adult. She will be very special!

I will be thinking of her on Tuesday. She will do just fine with her spay. That is about the time that my girls were spayed. I think that some do it later nowadays, but mine never developed any health issues that I know of.

She is at the lanky, skinny age now. So cute! But you probably look at her and wonder when she will actually look like a Golden Retriever. It will happen so fast. She will be absolutely beautiful and sassy, too! Looks like she has some pretty waves coming in!

Aren't you glad you kept her?!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Of course! I have no doubt that she is the sweetest little clown -- she is
> adding so much joy and happiness to your life. Can't wait to see her as a full grown adult. She will be very special!
> 
> I will be thinking of her on Tuesday. She will do just fine with her spay. That is about the time that my girls were spayed. I think that some do it later nowadays, but mine never developed any health issues that I know of.
> ...


Oh I absolutely am glad I kept her 

She is at that awkward skinny leggy stage. Her ears look too small all of the sudden! I took her for a walk a little while ago around the lake here in town. There were ducks everywhere but she didn't seem too bothered by them. A small child and his mom with a stroller did scare her though. I'll take her out more often now that it's going to start being cooler in the evenings. She hates the hot weather more than me I think!

Thanks Kay, I think she'll be fine with the spay too. She'll be my third female to go through this through the years. The other two did just fine with theirs.  I'll update after i get her home, they said I should be able to pick her up around 4:30.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Gena! Any updates on sweet Grace?


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Hi Gena! Any updates on sweet Grace?


She's doing great! Completely recovered from her spay. Here's a picture I took last night with her laying on the couch with her favorite guy.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I think she may be his favorite girl right now, too! Love her coat color -- it is really looking shiny and beautiful. It almost looks like a champagne color in this photo. And, of course, she looks so happy, too!

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> I think she may be his favorite girl right now, too! Love her coat color -- it is really looking shiny and beautiful. It almost looks like a champagne color in this photo. And, of course, she looks so happy, too!
> 
> Thanks for posting this.


You're very welcome! Her coat is changing a lot! The wavy streak down her back is gone and she's getting feathering on her back legs. She's a happy loving dog!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's beautiful, great to see and hear how well she's doing. 
She's a special girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

FL-Gena said:


> She's doing great! Completely recovered from her spay. Here's a picture I took last night with her laying on the couch with her favorite guy.


Wow!! Grace looks stunning in the picture with your son! Just beautiful!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

She's 7 months now!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She is one beautiful happy girl! I can't believe she's already 7 months old!!!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

jennretz said:


> She is one beautiful happy girl! I can't believe she's already 7 months old!!!


Thanks! Time is passing by quickly!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow. She has gotten so big. Beautiful girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

FL-Gena said:


> She's 7 months now!


Grace really has grown up-what a doll!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

She is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Every time I see pictures of Grace, I always think "what a wonderful life you all saved"


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Grace is growing up so beautiful. Where did the little puppy go? Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi pretty Grace! I remember that picture of the little tiny pup that rolled off of her "big girl bed" -- it seems like just a few days ago! And now you really are a big girl and that same bed is just right for you! 

You are so, so very pretty! Your Aunt Robin will be absolutely stunned when she sees you again!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I can't believe little Grace is 7 months now too. 
She's grown into a beautiful girl.
I agree, you and Robin saved a wonderful and very special girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Grace has really blossomed, thanks to her wonderful Mom!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

She's 8 months today. She's reached a destructive phase. Toys that she's had her whole life have now gone to the dogtoy graveyard. I bought her two new ones Friday, they lasted less than an hour. She's wonderful though, love her dearly.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Happy eight months.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Wonderful pictures of Grace! She's so beautiful.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

If it's any comfort all of Chloe's stuffies have been put up.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

She rips a tiny hole in the top of one then methodically pulls the stuffing out. She goes for squeakers first.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

FL-Gena said:


> She rips a tiny hole in the top of one then methodically pulls the stuffing out. She goes for squeakers first.


Yep Chloe does the same thing with the stuffing. My mom bought her one a couple of weeks ago and she had it taken away in five minutes. Tonight she was laying with me in bed. I have really soft fleece pajamas on. She would not leave them alone. Kept tugging and pulling like she does with a stuffy.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

This is a new thing for me. I will.say that the last few weeks have been the most challenging.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

FL-Gena said:


> She's 8 months today. She's reached a destructive phase. Toys that she's had her whole life have now gone to the dogtoy graveyard. I bought her two new ones Friday, they lasted less than an hour. She's wonderful though, love her dearly.


Grace is just beautiful! Love her pictures and Happy 8 month Birthday.
Tucker and Tonka are now 7 and 6 respectively and have destuffed stuffed toys and the squeakers from the beginning. Mom and Dad finally learned and only buy them Kong indestructible toys from now on!! Grace has grown into a beautiful girl!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family! Hope sweet Grace is doing well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy!!*

Happy Thanksgiving to you and Grace!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Belated Happy 8 months to your precious Grace. 

I too have a de-stuffer and squeaker remover and she's an old girl.

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks Ladies! Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving too!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I heard from Gena today- she was unable to log on to the forum and I am sure it was Grace's birthday that had her thinking of us! She sent me a photo but I don't know how to go from text to Forum lol... 
I hope she contacts admin about getting logged in again. 

Grace looks gorgeous in the photo! If she logs in you guys can see our little 'GRF baby' that we ALL helped to raise.


----------

